# 3/5 badge entry



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Here's my first attempt for the can circle badge:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Turk .

Get yourself a mirror to simplify things and this way your target will always be in view through out the video .

Raise your elbow up on your draw arm and you will have better accuracy and consistency .


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

treefork said:


> Nice shooting Turk .
> 
> Get yourself a mirror to simplify things and this way your target will always be in view through out the video .
> 
> Raise your elbow up on your draw arm and you will have better accuracy and consistency .


Thanks Treefork ! I will get that mirror and go for it once again before the weekend, hoping 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

theTurk said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting Turk .
> ...


You're cutting cards . That 5/5 is not far away ! :thumbsup:


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

treefork said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


Haha thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

theTurk said:


> Here's my first attempt for the can circle badge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turk, I am going to ask you to do this one over. The problem is that the target was out of our view at crucial times. If you are going to have the camera behind you, then once you show us the unblemished target, you must back away with the camera, keeping the target in the frame the whole time. And once you have done your shooting and walk forward with the camera, you must keep the target in view the whole time. To put it differently, the target must be constantly in view from the time you first show it to us until the time we see the results of your shooting. The point of this restriction is to keep unscrupulous persons from having a confederate off camera switch the target. Please note: I am NOT accusing you of being dishonest. But if I accept a dubious video from you, I will have no grounds to reject a dubious video from anyone else. I am sure you can do this shoot just fine, so please do it over and keep these points in mind. As Treefork suggested, using a mirror is the easier way to go.

By the way, that was a very good effort, in spite of my quibbles.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Charles said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my first attempt for the can circle badge:
> ...


Thanks Charles, it makes sense. I will surely go at it one more time, cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good shooting, looking forward to you getting 5/5.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Tag said:


> Good shooting, looking forward to you getting 5/5.


Thanks Tag, will go for it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

5 for 5 aint hard.. just gotta focus. Get it dude.


----------

